# Candycane motley/striped



## Iona (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I'm quite new with cornsnakes and I've been wondering is it possible to get candycane with motley or striped patterns or will they just look like amelas which have motley or striped?

Please help, I dont want to hunt this kind of snake all over the world if it doesnt even excist =) If it does and someone has a hint were to find, please write me thanks =)

Iona,
Helsinki, Finland


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Iona
Heres one of my Candy cane motleys


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah ive got a candy cane mot, she gorgeous  Wouldnt mind seeing a stripe if anyones got one


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Hi Iona
> Heres one of my Candy cane motleys


:O give me give me give me !!!! that is absolutely stunning!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll get real Candycane motley or stripe if you go for an animal with known Great Plains Rat heritage. That tends to clean up the background colour of the Candycane - but at that point they ARE creamsicles (but then... many candycanes ARE). 

A creamsicle stripe may well have a good bright white background.

Hogboy: Do the hatchlings like that actually grow up with WHITE backgrounds? I'd have thought there'd be a fair amount of colour in the background based on the orange neck dots and the distinctly pink sides.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Heres a recent pic, now a year old


----------



## SnakeWoman (Dec 1, 2010)

*candy cane motley*

:mf_dribble:Hiya does anyone around here sell candy cane motley corns?


----------

